# interior designer



## jacobmilan (Aug 1, 2018)

I need this to India? Can anyone help me?


----------



## TinaV9090 (Aug 23, 2018)

"


jacobmilan said:


> Where can I get good interior designer?


Atom interiors in Bangalore has some really good interior designers.
They also do wall coverings like wallpapers, wall fabric, embossed wall papers etc. They quote reasonable rates and are very accountable.








"


----------



## TinaV9090 (Aug 23, 2018)

Livespace is another option but is very expensive.


----------



## Linda H (Sep 8, 2018)

I Decorate if you need any assistants. I do everything online. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

